# Fertility Nutrition Talk - Belfast, 26 Jan at 7.30pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

*Infertility Network has obtained grant money to invite as a Nutritional Therapist to the Belfast group. We have a few places left for the talk tomorrow evening. Please let me know re attendance - [email protected] *​*Nutritional Therapy for Fertility Support*​*Information/Support Group*​
Jane McClenaghan - Vital Nutrition​www.vital-nutrition.co.uk​Thursday 26 January 2012 at 7.30pm​WRDA, 6 Mountcharles,Belfast, BT7 1NZ​*Other workshops later in the year:*
23 February 2012 How to deal with emotions 
29 March 2012 Relationships 
26 April 2012 Alternative therapy 
28 June 2012 Solutions for stress Interested? Contact Sharon on 028 9082 5677 or 028 9082 5677 07837987562​Email: [[email protected][/color][email protected][/font]​​/links​


----------

